# Windows 7

## 23q

,  -  Windows  Microsoft,       Windows: Windows 7. 
  ,   Windows 7 :        (, Windows 2008),   Microsoft   Windows  ,        (  XP  Vista),         ,    .   ,        Windows,        Windows 7. 
    . ,        Vista SE  Vista Enhanced.    ,   Microsoft  Windows 7    ,  ,        Vista   . 
Microsoft   -   Windows 7    PDC 2008. ,  Windows 7    2010 ,           2009 .

----------


## rust



----------

2000
 700
  256 
 2  

 1 
  256 
 4  

 3 
  1 
 8  

 6 
  4 
   16

----------


## rust



----------

""     ,

----------


## Waldemar

> ""     ,

  2111  *  
   ,      ,    ......

----------

.

----------


## 23q

*    Windows 7*
 Microsoft            Windows 7.     pre-beta  ,     :  multitouch  ,         1   1   .    ,    ,  MobileDevice. 
-,     .         ,    .         ;    Windows Media Player , ,   . 
-,             Vista  ,         ,    . 
-,     ,   .  ,          ;             50%. 
-,      ,   ,     . 
-,        ,    ,       . 
-,        multitouch,     HP TouchSmart PC.         25%   ,        .      . 
-,      ,     Windows 7      1   1   ,   ,        . 
-,   ,  ,           256 . 
-,      ,      . 
-,     Media Center,     Zune. 
       pre-beta. ,        .

----------


## rust

?

----------


## 23q

*   Windows 7*
   Windows 7  PDC 2008,     (Steven Sinofsky)  -  (Julie-Larson Green),     ,       . 
  ,  - Windows 7,     ,     .    I Started Something      (Chaitanya Sareen)               ,    
, Microsoft,     ,    ,  ,     ,      . ,    -    . 
  ,     ,   ,    Vista,  . ,  Microsoft       . 
        Vista,    10 .      ,     .  -        , ,          :  Office Word  ,   . 
        ,           .  
            API.         Windows. 
  -      
 Aero Classic   
  ,         ,        ,   ,      ,     .            Aero Peek,         ,      ,      .    _news.ferra.ru_ 
    ,      16-20 .

----------


## rust

....

----------


## Mr.Kronko

95%, 5% 

     7

----------


## rust

> 95%, 5% 
> 
>      7

   15         ...
    ... 
         2-3        ...   ....

----------

,  7     !!! http://thepiratebay.org/search/windows%207/0/99/0

----------


## Mr.Kronko

> 15         ...
>     ... 
>          2-3        ...   ....

      ;)

----------


## rust

38

----------


## 23q

> ,  7     ....

     )
,  ,  ,             - Windows 7.         torrent- Pirate Bay -       -     32-  , 64-     24  . 
      Pirate Bay    1400  ,    5300        .    Pirate Bay,   64-    ,   32- - 260  900 .    Windows 7,     ,      Windows Vista - 2,72   32-   3,36   64-.   Microsoft     .

----------


## 23q

** 
  Windows 7 (W7),     2009-,    ,  Vista.   ,  -,     ,    .   58   40  Windows XP,   - 500  ,   (    )   .      ,       (Vista )      .       (, Ethernet-   )    .  ,     W7      .

----------


## rust

SuSE linux

----------


## 23q

*Windows 7  SSD-*
  ,     Windows 7        ,           . 
 ,      ,  Microsoft     .  
  Windows Hardware Engineering Conference     ,  Windows 7     .    ,  - -  .Windows 7    SSD,       ,  ATA-       . ,       SATA-2,  3dnews . 
  ,        -  Windows 7.    ,       .            .

----------


## 23q

*,  :   Windows 7*
         Windows 7   .    :     ,  Microsoft    .  
 .  , ,          ,        .     ,          ,     .         ,  ,  ,    .. ,        ,      ,       .              ,     .

----------


## rust

5     ?

----------


## Sky

³ (     )   ѳ. ˺

----------


## V00D00People

,    ?

----------


## admin

> ,    ?

  ѳ    . ³ -   .  ѳ     .    .       ,        .      ,          XP.

----------

7-   !

----------


## rust

,       ,

----------

?

----------


## rust



----------


## laithemmer

,       ""  ? 
     ,        (((   ,    "",

----------


## erazer

> ,        (((   ,    "",

     :    ,  -      ,  -   .

----------


## pokemon

> :    ,  -      ,  -   .

   ,   ?    ?

----------


## erazer

> ,   ?

       ,        

> ?

----------


## admin

Windows 7,  .  ,      - .

----------


## pokemon

....     .         ...          ...  *erazer*
        ?

----------


## erazer

> ....     .         ...          ...

   ?        

> ?

      ? 
    ,  .     .    -? Windows     Windows   .  -,    .     - imho,    (   )   (   ).     .         ,    , 2-3-4   .    ,     .    -   , ..  .   -    ,      .  
    - ,            . ..        .      .

----------


## pokemon

*erazer*       ,   .    ,     ,     ...

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*       ,   .    ,     ,     ...

          ? 
        .    512  ,      (     ), ..       .

----------


## Ch!p

> 

     ?     3.   , . 
     )

----------


## erazer

> ?     3.   , . 
>      )

  starter
home basic
home premium
professional
enterprise
ultimate 
 ,      . ,    -       (  )  MS Windows  .  ,     ?        ultimate ( )  .

----------


## Ch!p

> erazer       ,   .

       , ,    ³.
,** ,  ,       7.
 ,    ³ -   ³. ( -  !)
, ,  , ,    . **:    
98        (- ),         ̳ (- ³),     .
     - 7 .

----------


## pokemon

*erazer* 
..   ....    ... ..      ? 
 f110  acer   ...

----------


## Ch!p

7     .
      ,   - ,       ,    .
  7 "  ,     .

----------


## pokemon

> , ,    ³.
> ,** ,  ,       7.
>  ,    ³ -   ³. ( -  !)
> , ,  , ,    . **:    
> 98        (- ),         ̳ (- ³),     .
>      - 7 .

        ?

----------


## erazer

> , ,    ³.

      .      ?  
    :            Windows?   

> *erazer* 
> ..   ....    ... ..      ?

     80 ?
   1 ?
   1 ? 
  -   . 
  , ,      java  eclipes,      .     ,            -    .

----------


## pokemon

> .      ?  
>     :            Windows?

  !       !..     ...      ....

----------


## erazer

> 7     .
>       ,   - ,       ,    .
>   7 "  ,     .

  -      -     (  server-edition),   -    
-     .   ,        

> !       !..     ...      ....

    ?

----------


## pokemon

.. ...    ,    --    ,   ,  ?  ,     ?

----------


## Ch!p

> -      -     (  server-edition),   -

      !
     200   .        7 -    .  ,  쳺.   ,        -    .  

> -     .   ,

    .      .  

> .      ?

    ", ,   .
,      _Winows XP optimized, Windows Vista optimized, Windows 7 optimized_

----------


## erazer

> .. ...    ,    --    ,   ,  ?  ,     ?

         .    ,      .     1-2       1 .           .  
  .     -    .   -  ,      ,      . 
  , .  , ,  -    .

----------


## Ch!p

> --    ,   ,  ?  ,     ?

       ,    : -   ,      ,      ,     .
   ,    . ,   ,      ...
       . 
       ,          )

----------


## erazer

> !
>      200   .        7 -    .  ,  쳺.   ,        -    .

          windows       .     (   )    "". , ,        95-98,         -   .   

> .      .

  ?   " ",  (     )   ,    .       . ,        ,     Outpost   .   

> ", ,   .
> ,      _Winows XP optimized, Windows Vista optimized, Windows 7 optimized_

         -  ?    ,  - -  ,     ?

----------


## pokemon

[QUOTE=erazer;238931]       .    ,      .     1-2       1 .           .  
  .     -    .   -  ,      ,      .  *  , .  , ,  -    .[*/QUOTE]
   ....  ...        ...

----------


## erazer

> ....  ...        ...

     . ,    ,    windows xp...    ...

----------


## rust

95   3.11  95

----------


## pokemon

.     ...   ,    ...      ,    .....   (((

----------


## erazer

> .     ...   ,    ...      ,    .....   (((

            ...     ... 
p.s.  "", ,

----------


## Ch!p

> ,     Outpost   .

  ,          7.  

> windows

    ,     ,   ,           , ** .  

> - -  ,     ?

  ,   ,          .  *pokemon*,    (,  ,   ..) ,  ,    ,       .      .

----------


## erazer

> ,          7.

      .      .   

> ,     ,   ,         , ** ,  .

   unix-like   . windows      , ..     "",       .  ?   

> ,   ,          .

     ,   .       ,    ?

----------


## rust

7      telnet      ...     telnet     40    .... 
   ,  ... 
   10  ...        .
   ...

----------


## erazer

> 7      telnet      ...     telnet     40    .... 
>    ,  ...

  , ,    .   ""    .      40 .   

> 10  ...

     freebsd?

----------


## pokemon

> ,          7. 
>   ,     ,   ,           , ** . 
> ,   ,          .  *pokemon*,    (,  ,   ..) *,  ,    ,      * .      .

      ! *erazer*
      ?       ?     ?

----------


## rust

> ...     ... 
> p.s.  "", ,

    ,

----------


## pokemon

*rust*    ????????

----------


## erazer

> ?       ?     ?

     "  ".   ,  . 
 ubuntu, .   .    -  .   

> *rust*    ????????

----------


## rust

> , ,    .   ""    .      40 .

    ? 
 ...   ...     .
 VPN,  ...

----------


## erazer

> ,

  .   -    windows  ?  ..  windows "    ...", , - windows  ?

----------


## pokemon

> "  ".   ,  . 
>  ubuntu, .   .    -  .

   !    ?

----------


## rust

> .   -    windows  ?  ..  windows "    ...", , - windows  ?

----------


## erazer

> ? 
>  ...   ...     .
>  VPN,  ...

   "" -> " " -> "" -> "    windows" 
  "telnet "  " telnet" 
  .      .   

> !    ?

    2101 
   

> 

    ?

----------


## pokemon

[QUOTE=erazer;238959   
  2101 
   
  ?[/QUOTE]
     !     !

----------


## rust

> "" -> " " -> "" -> "    windows" 
>   "telnet "  " telnet"

     telnet.*   . ..      ?

----------


## Ch!p

> .      .

  ,   -   .
         .       .  

> 

     -   ,    .
     -     ,    .   .

----------


## rust

,       Windows Embedded Standard 2009.   6000 HP ...     ... ....         . 
          ...
             .      ...                  0     .      ...   .  .      . 
   ,        .

----------


## erazer

> telnet.*   . ..      ?

      " telnet".  : "windows   .     ". 
    c:\windows\system32\telnet.exe 
windows 7 x32 ultimate edition

----------


## Ch!p

> telnet.*   . ..      ?

   ,      cab-.     32

----------


## erazer

> ,   -   .
>          .       .

          .    .       . .   

> -   ,    .
>      -     ,    .   .

  ,    .    ,   windows xp -         .

----------


## rust

> " telnet".  : "windows   .     ". 
>     c:\windows\system32\telnet.exe 
> windows 7 x32 ultimate edition

   ...  ...

----------


## erazer

> ...  ...

      .      ...

----------


## Ch!p

> .    .       . .

           ,      ,       .
  ,   :  7 "  ,      ,   .       ³ (  ).
   ,     /     ,  .
      .  *erazer*,       .   ? 
,  .
.

----------


## rust

> ,   :  7 "  ,

     20

----------


## erazer

> , *     ,      * .  *erazer*,       .   ?

      . ? 
 :  ,       7?    .            .  
       - ,   .          . 
    unix-like, cisco  .. 
       ,  window -     ,            (       ).        .      -   . 
 "   ",   ,  ,     .   

> .

----------


## Ch!p

,    .   

> 

      3-5 ",   ,          ,     ?  , ,   -,        .  ,        ,     .
 -   ? ,    .   

> - ,   .          .

  ,   ,       .   ,      .    ,  ,      ,    70     .

----------


## erazer

> ,    .

     

> 3-5 ",   ,          ,     ?  , ,   -,        .

  .     ,   BSD, *NIX  .. -        

> ,        ,     .

   .   , :     --  windows.  , ,  ... 
p.s.       ?   

> ,   ,       .   ,      .

  ...           .    ?        -   -    .       -        .     , imho

----------


## Ch!p

> .     ,   BSD, *NIX  .. -

       .     ,  ,    - (  )    8 ,   ,      .   

> -   -    .

          100% .       ,    .  

> -

   ,       ,             ,    .

----------


## erazer

> .     ,  ,    - (  )    8 ,   ,      .

  ,     ,      -        .   

> 100% .       ,    .

   .    (  end-user-) -   "  ",   .     "".        .   

> ,       ,             ,    .

         .     ,    :      (  ),      (),   (  ).            bug        ""   exploit...

----------


## rust

> 3-5 ",   ,          ,     ?  , ,   -,        .  ,        ,     .

   P133 2           .         

> .     ,  ,    - (  )    8 ,   ,      .

       ...      ..              ....   ! 
  ....

----------


## Ch!p

> ,      -        .

  - ,      "publick network" , "home network", "work network"    ,       ,    . 
,   . ,   ,  ,     .   ,  ,    ,    . (, ,  ,   , mmc-  remote, remote firewall, remote registry.         "  .    ,    -       ( ,   ).  7         .)
  ,      .  

> bug        ""   exploit...

  ,    ,    5 .       ?      -,   ,   .   ,    .

----------


## erazer

> - ,      "publick network" , "home network", "work network"    ,       ,    .

  .          ... 
 :  http://www.insidepro.com/kk/228/228r.shtml http://www.networkworld.com/news/200...-can-kill.html http://www.securitytube.net/video/1123 
  :   ,      ,     ?            , -       windows' "",      .   

> ,   . ,   ,  ,     .   ,  ,    ,    .
>   ,      .

  -.     ,  ,   -       **       -  -.   

> ,    ,    5 .       ?      -,   ,   .   ,    .

            ,     ?        .         ,           ,     ,       .

----------


## Ch!p

,    .
    100% .
     ,   .
       .   , ,   ..

----------


## erazer

> ,    .
>     100% .
>      ,   .
>        .   , ,   ..

  ,   .      .   :        ,      .         ? :       100%- ,       0%.

----------


## Ch!p

*erazer*,    ,   "  "   2000 /?

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,    ,   "  "   2000 /?

        unix-like OS

----------


## Ch!p

> unix-like OS

      ,      )
-,     .
ҳ      -    :    .

----------


## erazer

> ,      )
> -,     .

    ?        

> ҳ      -    :    .

----------


## kit

**:      -           -      windows,   linux  freebsd,        (  bash  perl  ,      1  -    ).  unix-like         
  -      ( )     1    Gentoo   ,          .   .  
, ,  ,   7    , ..         ,  .

----------

